# New Mattress thoughts



## Erome (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi All,

My and the fiancee have been lucky enough to receive a nice chunk of money from our parents to be used for a new king sized bed.

We have been looking around at some different mattresses, and are really big fans of the 'Talalaly Latex' mattress. These are quite pricey.

She is a back sleeper who emits crazy amounts of heat. I'm a side sleeper who tends to roll alot.

Has anyone tried the new type of 'latex' mattresses and had any thoughts on them? Or are most people still on memory foam and coils?

Her old bed was memory foam- I absolutely hated it. Hottest thing in the world.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Erome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> She is a back sleeper who emits crazy amounts of heat. I'm a side sleeper who tends to roll alot.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the kids nursery rhyme..Jack Spratt could eat no fat..his wife could eat no lean, so between the two of them, they liked the platter clean.

You have many options..just have to think outside the box.

Separate futons in separate rooms? 
Air conditioner blowing on her side of the bed but not yours?
Water bed mattress..sucks up the excess heat and when you roll..it creates nice waves?
Sleep on the couch?
Sleep in the doghouse//but ask the dog first though. 
Sleep on an inflatable air mattress yourself. 
Sleep in a hammock...if you roll you will fall out of bed and wake up.
Install a cooling fan.
Sleep in the bathtub.


----------



## dwyanec (Dec 29, 2016)

Great choice for your new mattress. I recently bought this Brentwood Home Bamboo Mattress at Amazon. I cannot say enough good about this bed. I have rheumatoid arthritis and I'm always in pain, but on this bed I can sleep on my sorest parts and, not only does it not hurt, it actually makes it feel better! It gives my poor body the support it needs without any pressure points.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I purchased at least six mattresses from Sears in the last eight years...all are queen pocket coils mattresses without any issue. I always wait for the sale....regular price was around $1600 but paid around $500.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I never buy North Amercan style coil mattresses any more, pocket coils or not. I buy European style foam sub-structure mattresses with a 1.5-3 inch pillow tops that have the various layers of materials to dissipate heat and provide the variations in firmness. Coil mattresses, even pocket coil, transmit movement to the other partner. Foam sub-structures do not do that. We hardly ever know when the other gets in or out of bed.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

AltaRed said:


> I never buy North Amercan style coil mattresses any more, pocket coils or not. I buy European style foam sub-structure mattresses with a 1.5-3 inch pillow tops that have the various layers of materials to dissipate heat and provide the variations in firmness. Coil mattresses, even pocket coil, transmit movement to the other partner. Foam sub-structures do not do that. We hardly ever know when the other gets in or out of bed.


Can you please provide a link of that type of mattress....I might consider it next time.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

scorpion_ca said:


> Can you please provide a link of that type of mattress....I might consider it next time.


I'd have to hunt it down online.... The one thing I do remember is EuroTop.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Have you looked at these..... https://casper.com/ca/en/mattresses

My son and D.I.L have one and really like it. When we need a new mattress, we'll probably go for this.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

scorpion_ca said:


> I purchased at least six mattresses from Sears in the last eight years...all are queen pocket coils mattresses without any issue. I always wait for the sale....regular price was around $1600 but paid around $500.


Wow, how do you wear them out so quickly?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Userkare said:


> My son and D.I.L have one and really like it. When we need a new mattress, we'll probably go for this.


Depends on what layers are on top (1-2 inches) to dissipate heat. It cannot be pure foam/latex next to the skin. That is the fundamental issue with pure memory foam mattresses.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Userkare said:


> Wow, how do you wear them out so quickly?


No, two for me and four for sisters' house. All are still in good condition.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Our experience is that one would be hard pressed to find a mattress that is not marked as 50 percent off.

It can be hard to compare because the outside ticking (cover) can be different from one store to the next but the mattress can be the same.

Our best luck so far has been with Costco.ca. We will be buying a king mattress next year. This is where we will go. Have bought two through Costco and both have been top notch. We usually buy a higher end product AND we follow the directions about turning the mattress over, both ways, every several months. Seems to work because our current queen size is 16 years old and still as new.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

ian said:


> ..... we follow the directions about turning the mattress over, both ways, every several months. Seems to work because our current queen size is 16 years old and still as new.


The problem I find is that many mattresses today are pillow top, so you can't turn them over.

ltr


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

like_to_retire said:


> The problem I find is that many mattresses today are pillow top, so you can't turn them over.
> 
> ltr


Modern mattresses are mostly designed NOT to be turned over, even traditional top. At most, simply turn 180 degrees.....if that.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Ours is old. 15 years. Pillow top on both sides. We follow the recommendations that came with the product. Seems to work. 

We bought the best mattress we could find. Costco.ca delivered it to our door about 10 days later.

Shopped some retailers but gave up quickly...too much bumph and too much bragging about the artificial discounts. Our experience was that Sleep Country salespeople were the worst of a bad bunch. We walked out of two of their locations. Perhaps they have improved.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....all this talk about mattresses is mak.......... z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z.............


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Userkare said:


> Have you looked at these..... https://casper.com/ca/en/mattresses
> 
> My son and D.I.L have one and really like it. When we need a new mattress, we'll probably go for this.


I don't need a mattress at the moment but their marketing does speak to me

Young people are tired of the greasy salesmen pushing overpriced junk mattress

Besides car dealerships (Telsa model is much better) mattress stores are so antiquated


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

Have a look at consumersearch http://www.consumersearch.com/mattress-reviews where you can get reviews and a buying guide.

I'm thinking of Caspar too. Saw one of their delivery trucks last week with a promo code on it : TORONTO.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Consider a foam mattress. A few of the factory direct operations allow you to custom build your own mattress - 1/2 of the mattress designed for you and the other half designed for your fiancee. Makes a lot of sense considering your needs will likely vary significantly from that of your partners. It's been a while but the prices are reasonable.


----------

